# trottinette / patinette



## der_Einzelkämpfer

Bonjour à tous,

Y a-t-il une différence importante entre une trotinette et une patinette ? 

Que je sache c'est la même chose, mais j'aimerais que vous me le confirmiez.

Au revoir et merci !


----------



## hlaernorn

"Trotinette" est habituellement le mot employé. En français de France en tout cas. (J'ai du chercher "patinette" sur Google)


----------



## Vincent_Tep

Je pense que les deux ont le même sens. J'utilise plus souvent (façon de parler!) "trottinette".


----------



## Nunou

Moi aussi, j'utilise plus souvent trottinette...mais trottinette et patinette sont synonymes.

TROTTINETTE : Définition de TROTTINETTE

PATINETTE : Définition de PATINETTE


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Quand j'étais enfant (...), on ne disait que "trottinette", aujourd'hui, "patinette" est utilisé comme terme un peu officiel, peut-être est-ce un terme qui convient mieux aux usagers adultes ?
Ils sont en tous cas, exacts synonymes.


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est marrant, j'aurais dit que c'était l'inverse.
Les deux sont bien synonymes, mais personnellement, j'utilise "trottinette" et "patinette" me semble plus "vieux" et moins utilisé de nos jours.
(il me semble qu'on parle plus de "trottinette électrique" (moderne donc, je vois de jeunes urbains en faire pour aller au travail) que de "patinette électrique")
J'ai un Français de la trentaine et du sud qui me dit qu'il utilise "trottinette" de la même façon (et n'utilise jamais "patinette").


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'avais jamais entendu _patinette_ pour ma part… Donc toujours _trottinette_ pour moi.


----------



## Ti-Loute

DearPrudence said:


> C'est marrant, j'aurais dit que c'était l'inverse ...


Je confirme : J'ai 47 ans et de mon enfance j'ai gardé ce terme de patinette.
Mais de mes recherches sur le Web, j'ai tiré cette leçon : Patinette était bien l'appellation originale, mais l'usage s'est tourné vers Trottinette quand, en 1997, le fabricant de matériels - Salomon - a déposé le nom Patinette pour des skis de petite taille.
Donc synonymes, oui, mais trottinette est aujourd'hui le terme officiel tandis que patinette (sans majuscule) reste pour l'usage des 'nostalgiques' et à renier sur une brochure commerciale !


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela dépend visiblement des régions… Le terme de _patinette_ est inusité en Suisse. En tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais entendu ici dans le sens de _trottinette_.


----------



## Lly4n4

Quand j'étais petite, mes parents et instituteurs disaient "patinette" (ouest de la France). Maintenant adulte, dotée d'un de ces engins, si je dis "patinette" mon entourage trouve ça vieillot/daté, je n'utilise plus que "trottinette" à moins de vouloir faire un effet de style.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lly4n4 said:


> à moins de vouloir faire un effet de style.


Ou à moins de vouloir faire un bide ! 

Sérieusement, je pense que tout le monde comprend _trottinette_, tandis que _patinette_ n'est connu que de certaines personnes.


----------



## Ti-Loute

Lly4n4 said:


> Quand j'étais petite ...


Pff ! Nous sommes toujours petits : A 85 je 'jouerai' encore à patiner dans les rue de la ville ... Enfin, j'espère ...
Et, Maitre Capello, je ne suis pas certain que patinette ne tienne pas la distance face à trottinette : C'est peut-être l'occasion de faire un petit sondage international ?
Troisème option : Scooter !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ti-Loute said:


> Troisème option : Scooter !


Ah non ! En français, un scooter est un engin motorisé du genre vespa, donc rien à voir avec une trottinette…


----------



## Ti-Loute

Oula oui, j'ai fait le grand écart et ai débordé du sujet en employant ce mot ... 

Restons-en aux trottinettes et patinettes ...


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Alors pour le sondage, j'utilise plus trottinette. Cependant, j'entends patinette ou trottinette sans grosse nuance si ce n'est l'ambiguïté de patinette avec les mini-skis, que le contexte enlève vite.
Patinette me semblait un peu plus vieillot mais je crois que c'est revenu à la mode avec la folie des dernières années, et pas uniquement dans les cours d'école


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour ma part (à désormais cinquante et un ans), j'ai connu et utilisé le mot "patinette" bien avant que celui de "trottinette" n'apparaisse dans le vocabulaire courant autour de moi (en France, et dans la région parisienne) : la terminologie pourrait donc bien être une question de génération, effectivement.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On trotte d'un pied avec une trottinette classique, mais pas avec une patinette à pédale.
Cela n'empêche pas le TLF_i _de reconnaître aussi bien les _patinettes à pédal*e*__*s*_ - avec deux pédales, je voudrais voir ça - que les _trottinettes à pédal*e*_.


----------



## lamy08

Quand j'étais petite, en Belgique, (j'ai 64 ans), on ne connaissait que trottinette. Pas patinette. Les trottinettes avaient des roues plus grosses que maintenant, avec de vrais pneus et une pédale de frein arrière qui a, semble-t-il, complètement disparu des nouveaux modèles.


----------



## Mel105

snarkhunter said:


> Pour ma part (à désormais cinquante et un ans), j'ai connu et utilisé le mot "patinette" bien avant que celui de "trottinette" n'apparaisse dans le vocabulaire courant autour de moi (en France, et dans la région parisienne) : la terminologie pourrait donc bien être une question de génération, effectivement.


Ohhh ce me fait plaisir que je ne sois pas là seule à dire patinette ! On m’a toujours appris ce mot et je n’arrive pas à dire autre chose et on se moque souvent de moi quand je dit « patinette » alors que pourtant je ne vois clairement pas où est le problème ?
#teampatinette évidemment



Punky Zoé said:


> Quand j'étais enfant (...), on ne disait que "trottinette", aujourd'hui, "patinette" est utilisé comme terme un peu officiel, peut-être est-ce un terme qui convient mieux aux usagers adultes ?


Pas forcément que aux usagers adultes, j’ai 14 ans et je dis et j’ai toujours dit « patinette »



hlaernorn said:


> "Trotinette" est habituellement le mot employé. En français de France en tout cas. (J'ai du chercher "patinette" sur Google)


Euh.. non , pas le mot habituellement employé car il y a énormément de monde qui dit « patinette » et pas « trottinette » en français de France comme tu le dis si bien. […] la patinette a été inventée bien avant la trottinette, dans le language professionnel le mot « trottinette » n’est quasiment jamais utilisé à l’inverse de « patinette » !


----------

